# Best Place to save for a childs future



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

The time has come to start saving for our daughters future. 

I need something safe but also allows relatively easy access if she were to need money for an opertunity and our finances at the time couldn't support it.

She does have a Child trust fund account but have never added any extra money, also some money in premium bonds.

What options are there and what is a wise decision at the moment?

Looking to pay in £100-£180 a month if that makes a difference.

Cheers

Dave.


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Anyone??


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Check out http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/banking/

Might be of some help, good luck!

:thumb:


----------



## nj1 (Sep 20, 2009)

we've put our ctf voucher in a shares plan - over 18 years the stock market should perform...


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Investment ISAs regular savers.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Friendly Society, they're tax free but have upper limits for deposits.


----------

